# Moving To The Usa



## capgemini (Apr 16, 2008)

Dear Friends,

On a recently concluded month long pleasure trip of the US (where I visited *LOS ANGELES, PASADENA-15 Days, IRVING, DALLAS -4 DAYS & NEW YORK, NY- 15 DAYS* ) I realised I had fallen in love with the country and wanted to spend the remainder of my life there. 

It is rather srange because, I had never ever envisioned settling anywhere outside of India; the land of my forefathers that I love so much. Btw I am a very well traveled person (last count I had travelled over *57 countries *across *5 continents *over the last 7 years -*all on holidays only*) hence, I find this fascination to the US rather unusual.

Since, I am a succesful restaurateur owning & managing 4 famous brands here in India I was informed by my legal counsel that L1 Visa would be the most appropiate in my case and I should present myself as intra-company transferee to set-up & overlook operations of my american venture.

Apart, from running restaurants I am also an experienced & accompalished entertainment media professional with some note-worthy works to my credit. My wife is an *Artist *and we are in early 30's and childless.

This is where my confusion stems from, as I do not know which city to set up my base. I want all of yours assistance in helping me choose my address in the US. I have listed a few with pros & cons of each city I have been to or researched about, you may add your own with detailed suggestions.

1. *LOS ANGELES *: *PROS*: WEATHER, HOLLYWOOD, BEING THERE SEEN ALL, MADE FEW FRIENDS, Familiar with most parts of the city.
*CONS*: I hate driving, Smog, Bad Public transport, too spread out, some parts little scary & dingy

2. *NEW YORK:*: *PROS*: BEING THERE SEEN ALL, MADE FEW FRIENDS, Familiar with most parts of the city. gR8 TRANSPORT SYSTEM, BUSINESS FRIENDLY, EASY TO ADJUST, *WALL STREET ( I AM ALO ACTIVE SOCK MARKET PLAYER/ INVESTOR IN INDIA)* * CONS*: WEATHER, TOO EXPENSIVE, FAR FROM HOLLYWOOD (I MEAN MOTION PICTURE BIZ)


I HAVE LISTED THESE CITIES AS I HAVE SEEN THEM RATED HIGHLY IN VARIOUS ARTICLES AND FORUMS ON THE NET BUT I HAVENT BEEN THERE:

3. *CHICAGO*
*4. SAN FRANSISCO, CA
5. BOSTON, MA
6. WASHINGTON DC
7. AUSTIN, TX
8. SAN DIEGO, CA*

*PLEASE HELP. MY L1 PETITION IS IN PROCESS & TIME IS RUNNING OUT ON ME*


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Well, I've lived in or near your numbers 3, 4 and 5 choices, and right now all three of them have active motion picture liaison offices, designed to attract film crews to the cities. (Could also be the case for DC, Austin and San Diego - I just have never lived nearby.)

Of those three cities, San Francisco probably has the nicest weather, though like LA, there is the occasional earthquake to worry about - and The Big One will eventually hit.

All the cities you are considering are big "restaurant towns" - lots of people who dine out frequently and like good food and congenial surroundings. The coming recession in the US could make things tight to start out, however, and you probably want to take that into account. (There was a recent article in the Boston Globe about how restaurants are having to trim the top end of their menus as people cut back their spending.)

One way to get a "feel" for the various cities would be to check out their major newspapers online - scan the headlines and articles over a two or three week period to see what issues and concerns there are locally, especially their business sections.

There are, also, an infinite number of smaller towns and "urban conglomerations" you could consider - many in the south if you're averse to cold weather. (Though you'll have to learn to deal with the occasional tornado or hurricane.) What exactly do you want from the location you live and work in? That's the big question.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## capgemini (Apr 16, 2008)

*Moving to the US*

I have a little issue moving down south if TEXAS is what you mean. I found people very provincial and unfriendly & also the landscape is too vast & spread out. I know it is relatively cheap down there but, all that is undone by the attitudes of the locals. I am looking for a place that relies less on automobiles as mode of transport & has varied entertainment & cultural options. Great medical faccilities is also a priority so is multi-racial, ulti-cultural and cosmopolitian nature.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Texas isn't the whole south - and there are areas, even within Texas that are much more cosmopolitan, open and accepting than others. Austin is supposed to be a big, university town that is, in many ways, not very typical of Texas (or of what many people think of as Texas). I've never been to Austin, but a company I used to work for had a large installation there - and all the reports from Austin were very positive.

I'm afraid the US as a whole is quite addicted to their automobiles - even in NYC. (They just voted down the "congestion charge" idea for lower Manhattan, though it's sorely needed.)

Boston might be ideal for you - except for the winter weather (which can be severe). Plus, it's close to New York City and has good connections to the West Coast (though some people don't care for Logan Airport, which I rather like, but I'm only coming in and out of the International Terminal these days).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I thought that L1 Visas were for employers in the US sponsoring an employee of theirs working for them outside of the US. Maybe I interpreted your post incorrectly and you do work for a US company, but it read as if you were more of an entrepenure. Plus the L1 Visa is going to allow you to spend up to seven years in the country. If you have a different angle, fantastic but I have guys here in Dubai that will be L1 Visa holders too for work in the US after completed here.

If it's a restaurant you are going to open, then stick to the large cities. Chicago, Boston and New York. LA, the city where I was born and raised is a garbage hole and yes the smog is so bad I don't go back at all to visit friends or family. As Bev posted, people are cutting back on their disposable income spending in restaurants and eating more at home. Jobs are tough in the US and the salaries haven't kept pace with expenses. Chicago, Boston, and New York will have the best public transportation too. Sure the winters can be a little difficult, but I'll take a winter for four months than one big earthquake in Los Angeles. Austin will be completely different from Irving, Texas just because of politics alone with Austin being much more liberal than the conservative city to the north. You could have some luck in Austin with a restaurant as 6th street has many places. Be sure to have a large area for a dance floor or band to set up. The South By Southwest Festival is huge in this city. Abbreviated SXSW and a search should yield a lot of info on this for you to ponder selecting this city.

It's nice to know that not everyone hates the US. Good luck.


----------



## emohit (Apr 15, 2008)

Florida (Miami, Orlando) may also be a good option for you. Too many tourists come there and is a good place for restaurants. No state tax there...an added bonus.
All the best.

Cheers,
Me
The Settlers - When You Dream of Settling » Welcome


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't think San Franciso weather is all that great, unless you like overcast skies and drizzle, but maybe I've been unlucky.

The Boston area is one of the least friendly places I've ever lived, the other being the University of Illinois if you aren't a student. And it has winter, real winter. So does Chicago.

Just using the public transportation criterion limits you to, in my opinion, Boston, New York, Philadelphia, Washington DC, Chicago, and San Francisco. Living without a car in the other places would be difficult if not impossible. OK, I haven't been to Austin or San Antonio or San Diego in forever and they may have developed great public transportation systems, but I doubt it. I think Portland, Oregon may be OK, too. 

In the end, you have to decide what feels right to you, and where you think you have the best business opportunities. I don't go to DC often, but my favorite Indian restaurant there closed. So maybe...


----------



## karrots (Mar 28, 2008)

I love San Diego, but it definately does not have the best transportation system I've seen. I think Chicago is pretty great for transportation and is a very multi-cultural metropolis.

Good luck.


----------

